# Borderlands 2 Shift codes, good for 5 golden keys on PC/360/PS3



## Pong20302000 (Apr 12, 2013)

Found this and didnt see it posted here
hope this helps people

New set of keys released for Borderlands 2 on PC/Xbox 360/PS3, released in celebration of the level cap increase, ultimate vault hunter mode etc. Single code good for 5 golden keys in the game.

PC / Mac SHiFT Code for 5 Golden Keys in Borderlands 2:
K3WJT-BFBRW-S5RTT-TBBB3-9XWZ5

Xbox 360 SHiFT Code for 5 Golden Keys in Borderlands 2:
KBWTB-T6XSC-JJHBF-WXBJJ-WRWKF

PlayStation 3 SHiFT Code for 5 Golden Keys in Borderlands 2:
C3KTB-F6ZKB-KC5WJ-ZTKJ3-XC569

No redemption limit or stated expiry date.

If you don't know what shift codes are or what golden keys do, see here:

http://orcz.com/Borderlands_2:_Golden_Key


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks, this is useful! However, golden key codes are given out ALL THE TIME. Like, almost every day. xD

edit: I just entered the PC code and it said it has already been redeemed...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 12, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Thanks, this is useful! However, golden key codes are given out ALL THE TIME. Like, almost every day. xD
> 
> edit: I just entered the PC code and it said it has already been redeemed...


 
maybe you has already used it at somepoint lol


----------



## Celice (Apr 12, 2013)

The key has already been used for me, too.​​For those who aren't sure if you've redeemed a key or not, you can check a site like this to jog your memory or retry any number of keys. Or if you're desperate for keys, just use one of those trainers or whatever and get some more.​


----------



## Rydian (Apr 12, 2013)

Hell, with a trainer you can remove the need for golden keys in order to even open the chest.


----------



## injected11 (Apr 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Hell, with a trainer you can remove the need for golden keys in order to even open the chest.


Do you even need a trainer? Or did they end up patching the trick where you make the file 'read only' to keep all yours keys when opening the chest?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 12, 2013)

injected11 said:


> Do you even need a trainer? Or did they end up patching the trick where you make the file 'read only' to keep all yours keys when opening the chest?


They patched that like, the very first update. XD


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 12, 2013)

People are still hooked on this game? I beat the first playthrough and got the Season pass, but it just lost my interest after a while. Hmm...


----------



## IBNobody (Apr 12, 2013)

injected11 said:


> Do you even need a trainer? Or did they end up patching the trick where you make the file 'read only' to keep all yours keys when opening the chest?


 
Golden keys? Bah. Just use the save game editor and edit your equipment manually.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Hell, with a trainer you can remove the need for golden keys in order to even open the chest.


 
Kinda ruins the fun but okay.


Anyways, I know I've done this, because the only time I use the SHiFT codes is when it involves 5 keys. I don't play the game enough to put in individual keys. Hell I'm already at 47 keys. So it's not like I'm hurting.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Kinda ruins the fun but okay.


It's not _"fun"_ to wait for a serial key to appear online to open a chest_ "you found in the game"_ but have no means of opening _"in the game"_.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2013)

Well to be fair there's only one of those chests, and after you take everything out of it, it reseals itself and you can immediately open it again.

It's good for getting powerful weapons (purple-level) for your level (it puts items out at the level of whoever opened it), but no legendaries or something so it's good to pop a key in if you're struggling to find stuff at your level at the moment, but it's not going to pop out one of a kind stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Well to be fair there's only one of those chests, and after you take everything out of it, it reseals itself and you can immediately open it again.
> 
> It's good for getting powerful weapons (purple-level) for your level (it puts items out at the level of whoever opened it), but no legendaries or something so it's good to pop a key in if you're struggling to find stuff at your level at the moment, but it's not going to pop out one of a kind stuff.


Oh, I realize that, but what I was saying was that it's Gearbox's equivalent of Disc-Locked Content - if you have no means of getting the keys in the game itself then in a few years, this chest won't be _"openable"_ at all.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2013)

That's why there's hacks.







Or






Also a note, the game doesn't subtract a key from your total when you use it.  It adds one to the "keys used" variable, which, as far as I know, only has one use.  If this is 0, then you get the "HAY HAY YOU HAVE KEYS DAWG" thing on loading into the game.


----------



## Celice (Apr 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, I realize that, but what I was saying was that it's Gearbox's equivalent of Disc-Locked Content - if you have no means of getting the keys in the game itself then in a few years, this chest won't be _"openable"_ at all.


Except the severity isn't equal at all, considering that you can find the same quality weapons by just playing the game normally. The chest only throws a specific kind of loot at a fixed level--but it's not loot that's inaccessible in any other way, whereas most DLC that's locked to disk is content that is only accessible via purchasing.

But to push the argument to its consequent: sure, and Borderlands 2 will be locked years and years down the line when there are no longer any support for fresh steam keys. And just like now, you can avoid this by using a crack/trainer/whatever you please. The situation remains constant, as does its solution.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2013)

Celice said:


> and Borderlands 2 will be locked years and years down the line when there are no longer any support for fresh steam keys


wut
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Borderlands-2-PC/17182163
In addition to the console versions.


----------



## Celice (Apr 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> wut
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Borderlands-2-PC/17182163
> In addition to the console versions.


I was under the impression that, at least the PC version, used Steam for its DRM and was how one activated the game. Should Steam's infrastructure ever disappear and there's no contingency plan (be it, let's say, out of old age alone), it's not unlikely that games dependent on Steam activation would be left out to rot.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not seeing internet access or steam as part of the requirements for the PC version though, it's standalone.


----------



## Celice (Apr 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm not seeing internet access or steam as part of the requirements for the PC version though, it's standalone.


http://www.techpowerup.com/161645/Borderlands-2-PC-uses-Steamworks.html
http://forums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=147882

My google-fu keeps showing that all copies of the PC version are redeemed through Steamworks (as well as was built to use the Steam infrastructure for content delivery, online play, and patches). I wouldn't know first-hand because I've only purchased the game through Steam. I don't think it really matters though: if all PC copies necessitate Steam then the point stands, and if it doesn't then the point concedes.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh, for activation yeah I wouldn't be surprised.

But it's not just Steam games.  It's anything with online activation.  If the activation servers go down, no new copies can be activated without a crack.


----------



## Celice (Apr 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Oh, for activation yeah I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> But it's not just Steam games. It's anything with online activation. If the activation servers go down, no new copies can be activated without a crack.


And that was my original point: it's not a problem exclusive to Borderlands 2's Golden Key chest. It's a problem with being dependent on a gatekeeper's key--and what happens when the gatekeeper can no longer give out valid keys? The use of cracks and similar user-based modifications would allow one to go around the gatekeeper when that moment comes (withstanding whether or not one could even play this game at that time, if technology rapidly develops and becomes some vastly different entity).


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2013)

Emulators, Ho!

Windows 3.x and DOS games being an example.


----------

